# Chautauqua in The fall



## neagles

Does anyone know how chautauqua fishing is in sept or october


----------



## sparkman

September can be a difficult month, at least that has been my experience. October can be great but watch the weather. One of the best days in October had snow showers and wind all day.


----------



## neagles

Well we are going to chautaqua 10/21 and 10/22 . I guess we will see if the weather gods will help us out


----------



## Brian.Smith

The river should be full of chrome by then and browns too. I will let you know i will be heading up around the 13th.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

wrong thread  

there is already tons of crome and brown in the river...if they were strong enuff to stay is another story. next weekend will be an absolute bloodbath in pulaski...those poor steelheads will be ripped and raked by the columbus day meathunters!!



Brian.Smith said:


> The river should be full of chrome by then and browns too. I will let you know i will be heading up around the 13th.


----------



## Kastmaster93

i'll be up there mid october for muskie, may bring my fly rod for some steel too
kast


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Kastmaster...this thread got jumbled a bit. were u refering to Chatq? or the Salmon River?? If you were speaking of being around the SR what areas do you hit for muskies?? St Lawrence??




Kastmaster93 said:


> i'll be up there mid october for muskie, may bring my fly rod for some steel too
> kast


----------



## ronnie_everett10

6 of us went 2-3 weeks ago and didnt do good at all we were there for a week and only managed 15 keeper walleye 2 keeper bass both largemouth and a ton of perch! did catch a huge carp a few catfish and a couple muskies..


----------



## bdawg

5 of us were at Chataqua 2 weeks ago. The weather was still too warm for bass and walleye. Caught a ton of perch. Had a couple of muskies hit the perch. Lots of muskie activity the day before the cold front moved in. Dad got one 5lb smallie and a 3lb walleye. Watched a weigh in for a bass tournament on the day of the cold front. It was pretty sad. Most guys had 1 or 2 fish. Mostly 1-2 lbers. Right now, the fall smallmouth bite should be starting up. Hit the right spot and you could get a whole mess of 2-4 lbers! My unlce found the smallies hitting the baitfish once during the week and got 5 nice bass real quick. 

Where are the smallies and walleyes on this lake when the water is warm?


----------



## Brian.Smith

Are you guys talking about the river or the Lake.


----------



## neagles

When i started the thread i was talking about the lake


----------



## Brian.Smith

sorry neagles i was talking about the river. very good steel fishing in that river


----------



## neagles

Leaving to go to chatauqua 10/21/2010


----------



## heidlers

Neagles- I'll be there 10/16 with a buddy. We'll both have our boats out with partners. Will likely fish North Basin. Will post results.:B


----------



## neagles

Just got back from the lake. First day we had all the weather you could think of ( wind 45 mph gust, rain ,thunder, lighting, hail and SNOW) and no fish. The second day we had rain and wind and no fish except pearch. The third day we cought pearch all day untill the last hour. We landed two smallies one 3 1/2 and a 6 pounder 23" long what a fish.


----------



## heidlers

Neagles, sounds like you hung tough for a couple days? Did you pick the smallies up in the North or South basin? What'd you catch'em on?


----------



## neagles

we caught them in the south end on the humps. We was using rattle traps when cought them. The pearch would not leave the tubes alone.


----------



## heidlers

We found everywhere we went almost carpeted with small perch! Wouldn't mind as much if we found jumbo's.  They were hitting almost everything I threw- cranks, vibes and carolina rigs. lol. I've never fished the Southern Basin, will have to try it some time. I almost alwasy fish north of the bridge btwn Long Pt and the Bell Tower.


----------



## Skarfer

A group of us (8) go up every June........the past 2 years the fishing has been real tough. The perch are unbelievable........and that's not a good thing when you're bass fishing.

This lake isn't what it used to be - 25 years ago when I was a kid. We'd catch greenies and brownies all day long - then Eyes in the evening and have a nice fish fry.........the fishing sucks now.

I don't know why we still go there every year - maybe it's just habit, but we've talked about starting a tradition somewhere else..........

My dad and I fish that entire lake - North, South.....the river........and only manage a few every year. Hell, last year I caught a ton of largies - but they were all off the dock throwing into the weeds with a frog while waiting for dinner to get done........haha.


----------

